# Lifespan of Booze



## Camel923

I found this article. Found it interesting.

https://www.foxnews.com/food-drink/alcohol-beer-shelf-life

I think with proper storage most wines/spirits preserve better than stated. What say you all? I also think quality bottled beer does too.


----------



## bigwheel

Packed in glass and high proof should last forever. Wine eventually turns to vingear. Not sure what happens to beer but cant think of any possible happy scenarios at present. On sort of a related side note I know an old beer dumped into a jug of whiskey to make up the level will grow a big ball of funk. Takes it a month or two but it will do it. Found that out trying to grab some spirits out of the evidence cabinet one time. We also had fruit jars full of Dexedrine and Benzedrine and real black mollies..aka West Coast Turn around. One of them and a case of beer a person felt sober for a day or two.


----------



## RubberDuck

Sunlight and air is a killer if sealed and kept from light there is no lifespan of 80 proof + however I will never know it's never going to last that long around here.


----------



## AquaHull

Beer is only good for a few hours


----------



## SOCOM42

The friend I spoke of who owned a liquor store, use to dump canned beer after some time period had passed., 4-5 years??

The graves 190 proof and the Bacardi 151 proof i have stored will never go bad.

Still wines do turn into vinegar after many years especially if still in the barrel like my grandfather's did.

Made the stuff for his nightclub during the prohibition times, was turned when we dumped it in the 60's.

The moonshine was still good @190 proof, that we handed out to friends who drank, 2, 35 gallon? wooden kegs of it.

Champagne only improves with age, look at the price of a bottle of 80 year old Dom Perignon, who can afford it???


----------



## AquaHull

My beer will never ever spoil


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Life span of a fifth of bourbon in my hands was one day.

“I like whiskey, I always have. And that’s why I never drink it.” Robert E. Lee


----------



## SOCOM42

SOCOM42 said:


> The friend I spoke of who owned a liquor store, use to dump canned beer after some time period had passed., 4-5 years??
> 
> The graves 190 proof and the Bacardi 151 proof i have stored will never go bad.
> 
> Still wines do turn into vinegar after many years especially if still in the barrel like my grandfather's did.
> 
> Made the stuff for his nightclub during the prohibition times, was turned when we dumped it in the 60's.
> 
> The moonshine was still good @190 proof, that we handed out to friends who drank, 2, 35 gallon? wooden kegs of it.
> 
> Champagne only improves with age, look at the price of a bottle of 80 year old Dom Perignon, who can afford it???


During prohibition they used the cornmeal and yeast that was ordered for the kitchen in the club/restaurant to make corn liquor.

The booze was made at home using the attic, cellar and one floor to process the stuff.

Closed, vented fermentation tanks were in the attic and piped into the cellar for cooking in a continuously fed still.

The house gas line was used for the cooker and a burner insert fired the chimney

that killed almost all the smell coming from the process.

They put a "T" fitting on the gas line before the meter to keep the reader from being suspicious about the volume of gas

being used. They had the "T" wrenches used for the street shutoffs.

Water meter was also bypassed.

They only worked the still at night, my father did his share of work and drinking I think.


----------



## Smitty901

Around many people it does not have much of a life span. That show eating history has tried some old canned and bottle beer with very sad results. the open some old liqueur and it was ok.


----------



## Lavarda

It seems to me that beer in bottles can increase the strength of alcohol when stored for a long time. Have you thought about it? Of course, the wine only gets better over time.


----------



## SOCOM42

Lavarda said:


> It seems to me that beer in bottles can increase the strength of alcohol when stored for a long time. Have you thought about it? Of course, the wine only gets better over time.


No it does not, the beer becomes bitter and undrinkable as my friend found out.

The alcohol content does not change either for there is nothing to generate it or convert to it.

Not only did he do cans but all sizes of bottles including What I think was

Called the Giant IQ.


----------



## CapitalKane49p

In my house once a bottle of vodka is opened it goes bad overnight?

Godspeed


----------



## SOCOM42

As a follow up, I stated before that I am using Graves 190 proof to make hand sanitizer, have a couple of cases of fifths of it.

At this point it is by case date 25 years old, it will burn when lit, but the flame is practically invisible.

I will continue to make what is needed out of it, my ex would cry a river if she knew!

As said, I don't drink, and with the current turmoil there is no chance of it happening.


----------



## Piratesailor

rice paddy daddy said:


> Life span of a fifth of bourbon in my hands was one day.
> 
> "I like whiskey, I always have. And that's why I never drink it." Robert E. Lee


LOL. I had to laugh at the title. I'd never know the lifespan... for me, Irish whiskey lasts about a week. Give or take a week.


----------



## Annie

Lavarda said:


> It seems to me that beer in bottles can increase the strength of alcohol when stored for a long time. Have you thought about it? Of course, the wine only gets better over time.


I stay away from hard liquor. It's no good for me. Wine is for me.


----------



## Annie

rice paddy daddy said:


> Life span of a fifth of bourbon in my hands was one day.
> 
> "I like whiskey, I always have. And that's why I never drink it." Robert E. Lee


Very wise man, rpd.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Annie said:


> Very wise man, rpd.


Consulting the special app on my phone, I see it has been 5,641 days since I took my last drink.
One day at a time.


----------



## Annie

rice paddy daddy said:


> Consulting the special app on my phone, I see it has been 5,641 days since I took my last drink.
> One day at a time.


Congrats on your sobriety! One day at a time.


----------



## Piratesailor

rice paddy daddy said:


> Consulting the special app on my phone, I see it has been 5,641 days since I took my last drink.
> One day at a time.


Wow ..that's awesome!!!


----------



## Lavarda

rice paddy daddy said:


> Consulting the special app on my phone, I see it has been 5,641 days since I took my last drink.
> One day at a time.


This is really worthy of respect!


----------



## RubberDuck

rice paddy daddy said:


> Consulting the special app on my phone, I see it has been 5,641 days since I took my last drink.
> One day at a time.


Does the app show money saved ? A friend of mine has one that shows both and I keep telling him with that extra money there showed be more guns in the safe.


----------



## Lavarda

:tango_face_wink:


----------



## CapitalKane49p

Vodka opened? Goes bad if left overnight. Must be consumed immediately in dbl does with lime and club soda.

Godspeed.


----------



## Smitty901

Not scientific but a 6 pack in fridge last about a year . Until some friends spent the night here on a ride. Bottle of Brandy on the self lasted about 3 years. Not sure who drank it.


----------



## [email protected]

This article and the responses were useful. I have some whiskeys that I first opened a year+ ago. I hadn't really thought that they could go bad. I do NOT simply drink-up a bottle that costs me $80 - $100+, that would be a tragedy. Special occasions only! 

For the run-of-the mill whiskey and whisky, I'm constantly on the lookout for a balance of cost and price. I recently found a low-priced bourbon that is bottled-in-bond. It is so good! Certainly not what I would serve a guest, but for an after-supper drink / shot before bed, it is a gift from the Lord -- two drinks a day = my regimen. Simultaneously, I've found an orange liqueur that is reasonably priced and very good (can't always be buying Grand Marnier). I love the flavor of oranges, I drink 1.5 gallon of orange juice per 3 weeks.

For Scotch, I buy a reasonably priced Islay to mix with some acceptable mixed Scotch. My single-malt Islay bottles ($$$; 16 - 18 year) are behind the other bottles. One hides that which one does cherish. 

For prepping, I buy the highest proof rums on the self. It's the alcohol you want out of them anyway. For wound sterilization / cleaning, you want around 70% alcohol / 140 proof (alcohol kills more bacteria if mixed with water, you DO NOT want the >90% unless cleaning electronic devices).
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## stevekozak

Read the title as Lifetime of Booze, and was going to post my autobiography, but soon learned the actual subject when started reading the thread. The only thing I am sure of is that whiskey in the hand tastes better than any at the store.


----------



## Mad Trapper

stevekozak said:


> Read the title as Lifetime of Booze, and was going to post my autobiography, but soon learned the actual subject when started reading the thread. The only thing I am sure of is that whiskey in the hand tastes better than any at the store.


4 gals cider, 8 lbs sugar, good yeast..........:tango_face_wink:


----------



## ActionJackson

Camel923 said:


> I found this article. Found it interesting.
> 
> https://www.foxnews.com/food-drink/alcohol-beer-shelf-life
> 
> I think with proper storage most wines/spirits preserve better than stated. What say you all? I also think quality bottled beer does too.


Sorry ... got distracted by your avatar. What'd you say?


----------

